# Chuck Wins By Ko!!!!



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

Chuck Liddell does it again. KO 1:51 of the 2nd round.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, it was beautiful.  Randy announced his retirement, which I don't think was surprising.  Sad to see such a great person for the sport hang up the towel but I think we will be seeing him around, just in another capacity.  Truly he is and awesome spokesman for the UFC.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Go ahead, rub it in Sarge.

Pax
Cujo
:2pistols:


----------



## mad_boxer (Feb 5, 2006)

I knew Chuck would win by a knockout victory like last time but it is a shame to hear Randy Couture is retiring because he really is a great fighter certainly one of the best. LOL I live in Australia and haven't seen the fight it will be a few months before its released here. I was trying to avoid the result till I seen the fight but I logged on here and yea.... LOL bummer


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's too bad Randy's retiring, but I suppose even a phenomenol athlete like Randy has to pull the plug at some point.  As I understand it, he was planning on retiring anyway, win, lose or draw.

The question now is, what's next for Chuck?  I've always been a huge Liddell fan, and i've always felt people underrated him for whatever reason.  He's certainly proved his critics wrong in the UFC.  I'm not sure where his competition in the UFC is going to come from now.  Randy's leaving, Tito isn't really even a serious contender.  

Maybe it's time for a Pride/UFC title crossover.  I'd love to see him fight Rampage again.  Maybe even take a shot at Wanderlei.  Come on Dana White, make it happen.  

Will Chuck win?  Don't know, but one things for sure....he'll certainly show up to fight.


----------



## MJS (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, that was a great fight!!  I too, was disappointed to hear Randy going into retirement.  He truly is an awesome fighter and I do hope that he makes appearances.  Who knows, after some time goes by, he may decide to change his mind.

Mike


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 5, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yes, that was a great fight!! I too, was disappointed to hear Randy going into retirement. He truly is an awesome fighter and I do hope that he makes appearances. Who knows, after some time goes by, he may decide to change his mind.
> 
> Mike


 He won't be the first athlete to launch a comeback tour after allegedly retiring.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yea Randy was one of the great people in the sport, cudo's to chuck, the iceman rides again.
Terry


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 5, 2006)

Sad to see Randy retire.  He's a true warrior, and a great person as well.  As far as I'm concerned, he has nothing left to prove, since if you look at his list of people that he's beaten, you don't see many bits of cannon fodder.  

I would like to see him come back one day, but since he's well into his 40's, I'm not sure he'd find that an easy task at all.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 5, 2006)

No, to win titles in two different weight classes, and fight and beat some of the toughest fighters the UFC had to throw at him, Randy has absolutely nothing to regret.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey hey now...TKO not KO ! 

Just wanted to make that clear. Heh, I'm a huge fan of Randy's and Chuck's so I was ok with either, but was pulling for Randy. At least he steps out with class.

7sm


----------



## ginshun (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody know if there is video of the fight up on the net anywhere?


----------



## kaliace (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone else saw the slip that caused Randy to open up. If you look at Randys back foot you see the material of the mat give way causing him to slip. I did not know the octagon had a fabric on it for the cover. Has any else seen this before? 

Before I get torn apart here I am not saying that the defective ring caused Randy to loose, but it did drop his guard enough for Chuck to do his thing. I personally thing Chuck has some sort of Iron Bone condition that makes him hit so hard.  Man it is pretty awesome what he has done. 

Michael G Olive


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 6, 2006)

Missed the whole damn thing. Crap. 
I sure hope I get to see it on replay soon
I here there where a few good matches and a few not so good ones

Glad Randy is hanging it up  he is good and a good trainer but sometimes you just know its time to stop getting your head beat in


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 6, 2006)

kaliace said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone else saw the slip that caused Randy to open up. If you look at Randys back foot you see the material of the mat give way causing him to slip. I did not know the octagon had a fabric on it for the cover. Has any else seen this before?



I did not see the fight, but that irks me when I see boxing... so many advertisements on the mat that are slippery. You see boxers losing their footing a good bit on those mats. Did he slip on an advertisement?


----------



## kaliace (Feb 6, 2006)

Well it was on an advertisement, but the surface gave way just in that spot where is back foot was. His foot did not slip over the advertisement itself, but the surface wrinkled up around his foot. It was like the fabric is elastic but whatever was holding it down on that spot failed and like slipping on a bath towel on a smooth floor, his foot slid back. 

It was pretty strange, and you could see it in the replay.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah I saw it, but thats how it goes. It certainly opened him up and Chuck took full advantage. They understand the perimiters when goign in to it....in fact both losses were due to mistakes by Randy, but you just can't make mistakes.


7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 12, 2006)

Digest version of the fight: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5998327116062552131


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck made me some cash, way to go Chuck.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the Google Video link, Andrew Green.  It was condensed down and had some music playing in the background, but it's enough to get a sense of the fight.  They advertised this fight on other UFC programs that air on SpikeTV, so it's good to know what the outcome was.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice video clip.....but the soundtrack was a bit....disconcerting.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, the music was horrible, but Chuck really hammered Randy with that cross.  I wonder if it would have turned out like that if the Ref did come in force breaks?


----------

